# karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten



## lorn (23. September 2009)

hallo zusammen. ich und mein kumpel wollen mal in den herbstferien (sprich in etwa 14 tagen) mal wieder ne nacht am see verbringen. wir hatten vor zum einen mit frolic-boilies als schneemann (14mm) und hartmais zu angeln. als see haben wir uns einen etwa 9h großen see mit relativ gutem karpfen und schleienbestand ausgesucht. der platz an dem wir angeln wollen, ist eine insel die etwa 15m vom ufer entfernt ist. nun die fragen

1. was muss man im herbst beim karpfenangeln beachten

2. wir haben nicht die möglichkeit einen oder zwei tage vorher anzufüttern. wie viel sollten wir dann also am angeltag füttern?

3. welches futter könnt ihr bei den oben genannten ködern empfelen??

vielen dank schonmal für alle antworten

mfg


----------



## gringo92 (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

der platz sollte nicht zu tief sein , gerade vor inseln ist es oft flach ,nochmal abchecken .

und viel füttern ! 
3. du solltest dein futter nicht deinen ködern  anpassen sondern andersrum , also überleg dir was du fütterst, ich fütter keine partikel mehr da sich die karpfen fettreserven anfutter daher greife ich zu in fischölgedippten pellets mit hohem fett gehalt(40%) und fettigen fisch boilies in 24mm .


----------



## mecatrap (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Wie tief ist es dort genau wo ihr fischen wollt?
Wie ist der Untergrund?
Gibt es Kanten oder Kautfelder oder Seerosenfelder im Gewässer?
Wie ist die Insel beschaffen?
Herrscht dort viel Angeldruck?
Ist die Insel an den Rändern bewachsen?
Ist die Insel am Rand unterspült?
Wo genau liegt die Insel im Gewässer im westlichen oder im Südlichen Teil?
Mit was für Knödel fischen die anderen?

also ein bissl genauer bitte .


----------



## allrounder11 (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

1.Zu beachten gilt es da wenig ich würde natürlich köder wählen die mit vielen Proteinen versehen sind.(Boilie,frolic)
2.Da würde ich viel frolic füttern da diese sich auflösen und dementsprechend duftstoffe abgeben.Außerdem würde ich noch Grundfutter nehmen in der aktuellen Blinker ist da ein artikel drin das zieht auf jedenfall.
3.Boilies , gerade wenn du länger fischst da frolic sich wiegesagt auflöst und ich gerade nachts nicht dauernd nachdem "ringchen" schauen möchte.


----------



## Step_to_one (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*



> 1. was muss man im herbst beim karpfenangeln beachten
> 
> 2. wir haben nicht die möglichkeit einen oder zwei tage vorher anzufüttern. wie viel sollten wir dann also am angeltag füttern?
> 
> 3. welches futter könnt ihr bei den oben genannten ködern empfelen??


 
zu 1. wie es gringo92 schon gesagt hat.... sollte die Stelle nicht so tief sein, oder sich deutlich von dem anderen Untergrund unterscheiden (Sandbänke)
wenn ihr zu der Insel fahrt einfach mal schauen wo sich eine befindet und diese dann gleich befüttern!!!!  dann habt ihr es punkt ganau. sonst gibt es da eig. nichts anderes als zum sommer zu beachten!

nen Kleinert tip! ich markiere mir die Sandbänke immer mit einer schwimm kugel und nen knicklicht drin für abends!!! (die größte schwimmkugel die ihr finden könnt) oder ihr nehmt ein stück styropor und steckt da ein knicklicht rein (das aber bei der Abreise wieder einsammeln!!!) an beide sachen bindet ihr ein Band und nen stein. so, dass die kugel oder das styropor an der hintersten Kante der Bank ist.... dann habt ihr für die nacht und den Tag immer das ziel wo ihr hin werfen müsst! 


zu 2. und 3. nehmt viel Futter mit denn die Karpfen fangen jetzt an sich fett zu fressen! am besten so 2kg zum füttern! sonst fressen die kleineren fische oder die schleien alles weg und der karpfen schwimmt an einem leeren Platz vorbei!!!

und nehmt mehr große Partikel (es können/sollten auch nen paar boilies mit dabei sein und ne menge mais) denn sonst fressen die weißfische das lockfutter weg und ihr habt 100 rotaugen an dem platz aber keinen Karpfen!!!
Ich füttere wenn dann einen Mix 1/3 Boilies 1/3 Mais und das andere 1/3 kleine partikel wie Lockfutter.....
wirkt Wunder...   

PS: die meisten großen Karpfen kommen Abends zum fressen auf die Sandbänke ==> mehr Futter sonst ist abends nichts mehr da!

so müsste es eig. hin hauen und auch mit den großen Fischen!!!

postet mal was ihr gefangen habt!


Perti Heil

:vik:


----------



## lorn (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

also der angeldruck ist so mittel aber eher gering.

der untergrund ist kiesig bis schlammig.

die insel ist relativ rund und ist so 6m lang und am rand mit schilf bewachsen.

mehr weiß ich nicht über diese insel, werde aber am angeltag gleich anfangen zu loten...


----------



## Little Fisherman (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Hallo!

Wollte nächstes WE an einem schwierigen gewässer nochmals ein WE verbringen.Die Stelle ist nun bestimmt 3 Wochen angefüttert und haben auch schon Karpfen gefangen.In den letzten Tagen haben die Karpfen nicht gebissen, liegts am zu guten Wetter?Haben auch alles an Ködern probiert!

Was kann ich tun?Köder wechseln, iwas spezielles oder es einfach anner andren Stelle probieren oder was kann ich tun?

MfG Little Fisherman


----------



## mecatrap (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Also,

ich würde Partikel generell weglassen weil die es meistens möglichen machen nur Brassen zu huntern.
Greif Dir große Pellets und die Knödel Deiner Wahl.

Wenn es am Schilf dort bei der Insel etwas tiefer ist als 40 - 50cm würde ich unmittelbar dort eine Rute platzieren und NICHT PUNKTGENAU füttern  das kannst du dann machen wenn du die Möglichkeit hast vorzufüttern.
Ich würde weniger füttern aber dafür großflächig (großflächig heisst hier nicht über den ganzen See verteilt sondern ruhig 3- 4 Kellen schön verstreut um den Futterplatz).
Du willst ja schließlich die höchstmögliche Chance haben einen Run zu bekommen.
Also musst du dafür sorge tragen das nach Möglichkeit auf jedenfall das Futter gefunden wird.
Die Rute am Schilf  kannst du auch genau ablegen also Hose aus und rein laufen  und genau am Schilf platzieren.
Früh morgens oder spät abends kommen die Carps dicht ans Ufer wenn du nicht rumtramplest usw.  und knabbern dann Nahrung von den Schilfhalmen.

Ich habe mit dieser Methode schon sehr gute Erfahrungen machen können.
Manch einer saß neben mir und hatte gar nichts und ich auch an ungünstigen Tagen dann wenigstens einen Run.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## mecatrap (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*



Little Fisherman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte nächstes WE an einem schwierigen gewässer nochmals ein WE verbringen.Die Stelle ist nun bestimmt 3 Wochen angefüttert und haben auch schon Karpfen gefangen.In den letzten Tagen haben die Karpfen nicht gebissen, liegts am zu guten Wetter?Haben auch alles an Ködern probiert!
> 
> ...




Eventuell ist die Stelle abgebrannt!!!
Such Dir vorerst ne neue und behalte die andere im Auge!
Ich würde die für 2- 3 Wochen nicht beangeln und trotzdem mäßig befüttern.


----------



## lsski (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Wenn viele am See Angeln und auch füttern solltest du weniger und hochwertiger Füttern.
Wenn du Lockstoff einfrieren kannst würde ich dieses mal überlegen oder PVA !
Die Karpfen sind jetzt eine Etage tiefer !
LG Jeff


----------



## Little Fisherman (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Wie viel sollte ich Freitag an der neuen Stelle füttern?hab an 18er murmel gedacht.

MfG Little Fisherman


----------



## lsski (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*



lorn schrieb:


> hallo zusammen. ich und mein kumpel wollen mal in den herbstferien (sprich in etwa 14 tagen) mal wieder ne nacht am see verbringen. wir hatten vor zum einen mit frolic-boilies als schneemann (14mm) und hartmais zu angeln. als see haben wir uns einen etwa 9h großen see mit relativ gutem karpfen und schleienbestand ausgesucht. der platz an dem wir angeln wollen, ist eine insel die etwa 15m vom ufer entfernt ist. nun die fragen
> 
> 1. was muss man im herbst beim karpfenangeln beachten
> 
> ...


 

In dem Fall gar nicht Füttern ! nur PVA Beutel mit feingemahlenden Köder + Lockstoff.

Jeder Fisch der nur probiert wird gehakt !

lG Jeff


----------



## mecatrap (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

@ Little Fisherman Kommt ganz auf den See und den Besatz an.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## mecatrap (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*



Little Fisherman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte nächstes WE an einem schwierigen gewässer nochmals ein WE verbringen.Die Stelle ist nun bestimmt 3 Wochen angefüttert und haben auch schon Karpfen gefangen.In den letzten Tagen haben die Karpfen nicht gebissen, liegts am zu guten Wetter?Haben auch alles an Ködern probiert!
> 
> ...



Was verstehst du unter "schwierig"


----------



## Little Fisherman (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

haben vorletztes und letztes WE unsere ersten fische dies jahr gefangen!das ein ich mit schwierig.


----------



## mecatrap (23. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*



Little Fisherman schrieb:


> haben vorletztes und letztes WE unsere ersten fische dies jahr gefangen!das ein ich mit schwierig.


Ja und wie oft wart ihr fischen?


----------



## Little Fisherman (24. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Sehr oft! 

Das ganze Jahr über! Viele WE's am Wasser verbracht.

Ein sehr schlechtes Jahr bislang 

MfG Little Fisherman


----------



## mecatrap (25. September 2009)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Aha.
naja ich weiß nicht genau vielleicht ist der Besatz nicht so oder der Platz an dem Ihr fischt ist nicht der Hit.

Ich war in diesem Jahr 6 We´s draußen glaub ich und hatte jedes mal wenigstens einen Run und konnte sicher 3 Fische landen 1x um die 15 Kg; 1x um die 20 Kg und der letzte ist bislang mein PB 24 Kg.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## 67Cxrphxntxr81 (16. November 2011)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*



mecatrap schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> ich würde Partikel generell weglassen weil die es meistens möglichen machen nur Brassen zu huntern.
> Greif Dir große Pellets und die Knödel Deiner Wahl.
> ...




HOSE AUS UND REINLAUFEN???????????????????? du bist fertig xD


----------



## Jokiel (14. September 2013)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Hey wure hier ja schon einiges geschrieben könnte einer eine Zusammenfassung schreiben was man jetzt alles beachten muss um in herbst auf karpfen zu gehen 
schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. September 2013)

*AW: karpfen jetzt im herbst. was muss ich beachten*

Les es dir doch alles durch ?
Wieso die extra Arbeit machen , wenn doch schon alles wichtige hier geschrieben wurde ?


----------

